# Stunted chicks?



## chrishicks82 (May 4, 2013)

I have 12 black sex links 6 of them are a week older then the other 6 the older ones are at least twice as big as the younger ones now is this a problem they are all together


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi and welcome!! It shouldn't be a problem, as long as there isn't any fighting, or the bigger ones aren't mean to the smaller ones.


----------



## chrishicks82 (May 4, 2013)

Ok thanks have not seen any fighting it looks like they are eating but was just wandering if the older ones could be keeping them from getting enough food


----------

